# RIP Xena



## OutThere129 (Dec 8, 2011)

Xena died this morning after having a seizure. The cause of the seizure is unknown, I do not really like the idea of an autopsy and someone cutting up my sweet baby. She was the fastest of my rats to warm-up socially and loved jumping on top of the cage to give kisses. She would also accept treats while being held and while eating the treat would look at her holder with the most content expression a rat has ever given. We conducted a burial at sea this evening with a 21 cap-gun salute, attended by 2 of my friends and myself. We wish Xena fair winds and following seas.


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Xenz.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

RIP Xena


----------

